# Steam Wax Extractor



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

With all the extractions I do that would be perfect! By the time I get around to melting all those buckets of old comb, I have a bazillion worms stinking up the wax.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> With all the extractions I do that would be perfect! By the time I get around to melting all those buckets of old comb, I have a bazillion worms stinking up the wax.


 
Bill break loose with some of the buried cash. buy up one test it let me know how it works then I can barrow it and forget to return it for a few months looking at this plan I would say it is a fine plan. That will work for the both of us especially since you wont be tripping over the extractor in the night.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

riverrat said:


> Bill break loose with some of the buried cash. buy up one test it let me know how it works then I can barrow it and forget to return it for a few months looking at this plan I would say it is a fine plan. That will work for the both of us especially since you wont be tripping over the extractor in the night.



You just ain't right.


----------

